# stage makeup? (not theater)



## yummy411 (Aug 15, 2007)

i'm going to be doing a friend's makeup for her performance. she's a singer.. so she's not quite under super bright lights nor a far away stage.. but lights...  physical activity, sweating etc will be factors to consider.  what products/techniques should i consider to make sure she looks, natural and flawless and her makeup doesn't budge?


----------



## yummy411 (Aug 23, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## vica (Aug 23, 2007)

i think you should keep shimmer to the face minimal since she might sweat and the lights are focused on her.. put on oil free primer, foudation with a brush, concealer, then set her face with translucent powder...or powder in her shade... (if she has dark skin, the translucent powder Will make her look ashy) add it THICKLY to her face, concentrating on under the eyes, tzone, chin, or wherever shes mostly oily.. let it sit for a few minutes, then brush off the excess with a thick fluffy brush.. then add blush. and it should keep her face from shining for quite a while And keep her makeup from melting off...

i think you should focus on the eyes more than the lips since she will be singing .. im thinkin if she has bright lips, or dark lips, you dont wanna keep on touching it up all the time so i suggest do a neutral lip.. the eyes.. maybe a smoky brown.. or neutral lid with a muted black like SMUT to contour so it wont be too dark..

i hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## yummy411 (Aug 23, 2007)

yes! thank you so much for helping out... the last time i did her makeup... she had a creme foundation one of the studio something from mac and i played up her eyes with a nude mouth. she said she could feel the foundation melting off of her face.....  so yes! you were great help esp with instructions on what to do =)))))) pompom smiley!


----------



## Ella_ (Aug 23, 2007)

Go for an actual stage makeup like Kryolan. Something thats designed to combat heat from stagelighting.


----------



## pixichik77 (Aug 23, 2007)

I agree. Neutral set by Ben Nye has an antiperserant quality to it, and there is a primer called No Sweat you can get from theatrical supply houses.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Aug 24, 2007)

Yeah, I'd stay away from MAC foundation & use something more suitable for stage.  Also, make sure to keep in mind that even though it is not theater makeup, you still need to accommodate for the fact that she will be performing under some sort of heavy lights.


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pixichik77* 

 
_I agree. Neutral set by Ben Nye has an antiperserant quality to it, and there is a primer called No Sweat you can get from theatrical supply houses._

 
and...
or...

Prime her skin with a light moisturizer mixed with Milk of Magnesia.  

Then set her make-up with two light mists of Aqua Net or same type aerosol hair spray. Be sure to let it dry in between.  

I learned this from a dancer while doing make-up for a Broadyway show.  I have used this technique on concert tours for dancers and singers.  Works like a charm.


----------



## giz2000 (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NaturalSister19* 

 
_and...
or...

Prime her skin with a light moisturizer mixed with Milk of Magnesia.  

Then set her make-up with two light mists of Aqua Net or same type aerosol hair spray. Be sure to let it dry in between.  

I learned this from a dancer while doing make-up for a Broadyway show.  I have used this technique on concert tours for dancers and singers.  Works like a charm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love that Aqua Net trick...definitely works!


----------



## yummy411 (Aug 29, 2007)

all of these suggestions are fab! thanks ladies so much for your help.  one quick question.. could ben nye's final seal do the trick minus the other stuff?

clarification:
-the milk of magnesia-- it's a white liquid right? if i prep her with that, does it dry clear? will i be putting on a super sheer coat?

-the aquanet/aerosol spray-- am i using spritz? or just hair sheen?

thanks so much!!!!


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Aug 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yummy411* 

 
_all of these suggestions are fab! thanks ladies so much for your help.  one quick question.. could ben nye's final seal do the trick minus the other stuff?

clarification:
-the milk of magnesia-- it's a white liquid right? if i prep her with that, does it dry clear? will i be putting on a super sheer coat?

-the aquanet/aerosol spray-- am i using spritz? or just hair sheen?

thanks so much!!!!_

 
Yes, M o M dries clear.
Spritz is not aerosol, sheen is usually oily.  You want an aerosol can of hairspray.


----------



## yummy411 (Aug 29, 2007)

i googled the aquanet cuz i thought i knew what types of hairsprays were out there... but i did find an aerosol holding spray (which i've never used, i've only used spritz spray) thanks... any experience with final seal by ben nye?


----------



## pixichik77 (Aug 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yummy411* 

 
_ thanks... any experience with final seal by ben nye?_

 
It's similar to hairspray, but meant for the face


----------



## Randy Rose (Sep 2, 2007)

For the record, I'm an actor and I ONLY use MAC on stage. I personally don't sweat much, so that's not really an issue for me, but of a lot of my friends use MAC as their stage makeup, too. (And these are people who have done outdoor theatre in 100+ degree weather in the middle of St Louis in the summer!) I personally apply a light moisturizer before Studio Fix for stage work. (A lot of Broadway makeup artists use MAC as well . . . Elpheba's green is done with a MAC chromacake.)


----------



## Kiseki (Sep 7, 2007)

While a lot of people diss MAC foundations for other usage rather than consumer type makeup, it all depends on the products she used.

If the singer used Studio Tech on oily skin, oh yes, it will shine and feel like it's melting away.

A wrong product for the skin type will be disastrous, no matter what brand it is.


----------



## mariecinder (Sep 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Randy Rose* 

 
_For the record, I'm an actor and I ONLY use MAC on stage. I personally don't sweat much, so that's not really an issue for me, but of a lot of my friends use MAC as their stage makeup, too. (And these are people who have done outdoor theatre in 100+ degree weather in the middle of St Louis in the summer!) I personally apply a light moisturizer before Studio Fix for stage work. (A lot of Broadway makeup artists use MAC as well . . . Elpheba's green is done with a MAC chromacake.)_

 
I know! Isn't that awesome!! Sorry, Wicked is my favorite musical. :">


----------

